#   >     .

## rz3gu

.
 ,     ,
   ""   .
 ,     
  ? 
   :
   (   ),         .
        .
    .
      ?
  ,    .

----------


## RU3ACE

:
1.    
2.           
     .

----------


## rz3gu

> :
> 1.    
> 2.           
>      .


1.  1-2       .
2   -  .   ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

to Pretender


.
      :

  (    )

  ( )

     75 12 .
   .

----------


## ut7ub

-  .
   ,   ,Hi. 
      ,
    -      
 ?    ,   . 
   .   ,  
       ,  
  ()  .   
  ,      .    
    ,      ,        .      .

----------


## CHACK

> !
>    .   .
>     - , 
>  ?       .
>   .      
>  ?     
>   ,        
>   .


           .          .

----------


## UA3MCH

to Oleg UR6EJ

 .    ...

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

to UA3MCH

.

----------


## R9AAA

, ...     .

----------


## R9LZ

> to Oleg UR6EJ
>  .    ...


   . .

----------


## rz3gu

> -   ,   , -       -  ,    !


.  .    .   .      .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

to rn9ape

     ,   .  :Laughing:  
       ,  
 .   . 

to 

  ,    .
 - .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

to 

    3 .
 -,   .
.  "  -35.jpg"

Nick-UA4UBJ

 .    500-600         
600    .   1200-1500    1  2 .
      ,      .       .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

to UA3MCH

   . UT5TC ,   - USA
          . 
      SSB
      . 

   70-80.    TenTec TITAN-417
     , , 
   .

----------


## UA3MCH

to Oleg UR6EJ

<...          .       SSB       .      ...>

, ,    ...
      .
 :   SSB  - 600 ,  CW  - 300 .       ,

----------


## UA3MCH

to Oleg UR6EJ

<   AUDIO  YAMAHA *** 
  .  21000,       >
,     ...
  ...        .  ,    ,      .    -  ,     ...
  ,              .       .   ,       .      ).    (     )     ,   ,   ,    ..   ,   ,   1.4 -1.6        1.8.    ,     =600,      1.2     ?

----------


## UA3MCH

to ut7ub
<-   . >

  ?

----------


## RV3DAR

-  UA3MCH.
73!

----------


## RV3DAR

> to RV3DAR
> , , ,...     , , ,     ,      =100    100  (...), ,         5  ...    - ...


 -      ,  ,   . 




> CW   P.= U*I.       ( CW) P.= Ua*Ia,  Ua  Ia -  .  SSB  ()     P. CW ( ).  SSB  
>   (   ),       (  ).  P.SSB=P.CW,  P.CW=0.707Ua*0.707  Ia=0.5PCW


    . ,    ,              , ,   .        . 




> ...,  ,     ,   , ,     ,     .
>           (   ,   SSB    ),     ,     .


    " " (,  ),   .            SSB  CW .    , , ,     .

       .          ,       .

73!

----------

EU6IM

----------


## RV3DAR

UA3MCH:

    .     .    ,    ,   .

73!

----------


## CHACK

> to RV3DAR
> 
> <    .     >
> 
>  ,   ,    : , ,   . 
> 
>  -,    (-)     . 
>      ?     ?


                        .

----------


## Sandro

offtop.

    .    -20 ,      / .     .   :   3-2,5/10.

----------


## ra3afn

> offtop.
> 
>     .    -20 ,      / .     .   :   3-2,5/10.


             246

----------


## ra3afn

> 246


. .   ?[/quote]
    -2 47

----------


## RA6FVL

> AUDIO  YAMAHA *** 
>   .  21000,     
>   .
> 
>   ...   - ,  -0,707    .   610(1010)-      .      300.


 ,   (    )      - DIN, RMS, PMPO.        .  ,      5 ,         200, 300  .. ,  ,     YAMAHA     .

----------


## ra3afn

> -81.
> http://foto.cqham.ru/data/527/thumbs/DSC00316.JPG
>   , Ua=3300V Ia=600mA.          .


         .  ?     ,     .

----------

-      .    .       .    .     .   .
             .
        - .
       .      .       .          . (               .)
 .                .       .      .     .
      40 .
      -  (  ?)

----------


## RU9CA

?  -    ...
     100  ,   -            50 .      .     500 ...       100  -   .

----------


## RU9CA

in5408  - 1000 3.
    .    .     -        :Crazy:        .

----------


## RU9CA

, 2300 .    -   .   3   4  . 
: 


> 1100


 -  ,     :
U=1.41*2*1100=3102 .  ?
    ...
    :
       .  -43  500  .       600-700. 
        ,    ?
         1551 .    700     2250        1900-2000 .
   !
  -     .
    ,   ,        .

----------


## 355

, U=1.4*U2

----------


## ve3kf

50 /50-100  30.     .

----------


## UR4QBP

> 610 .   2500  3     .   5 .     .


,   ...  5 ,  !    40 .       ,    DL2KQ,       .

----------


## rv4lk

""  
   ,  ,             .    ,         ,      .            . :     = 3600,         = 3200 .        = 2900. , ""   :  -  = 3200 - 2900 = 300,   .
, RV4LK

----------


## UR4QBP

,    :
1. AC 390V  - DC*~1100    183V 
2. AC 790V  - DC*~2100    350V
3. AC 1060V- DC*~2900    480V
  -34    2-  3-   .         200  50,  20      50-.       !  ""  Ua     .

~ -         8  1  + 15   .

----------


## UA9JES

> ...   200  50,  20      50-.       !  ""  Ua     .


,      200  .
    36    . ..  72 .  10  3000 ,    3200 .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  .


,       ?              .   .

----------


## RA1APY

> ,  .
> 
> 
> ,       ?              .   .


    .

----------


## UR4QBP

....       -.       10   1 ,          .       1    0,5  -      20       .  :Very Happy:   .                 ,         :Crazy:  .      ,    ,      .       ,     .      ..   .

----------

> 1    0,5  -      20       .


  2   ,   ?

----------

!
,     ?           , ..      ?     ?
          ,   .

----------

> *UR4QBP*
> 
> 0,5    1 .  0,5 .     ?
> --------------------------------
> 
>   -    .


    .  :Very Happy:   20  ,   2   .

----------


## neorganic

To DARKSTAR: "     . ... "  - ..     (,  ,  LC-).      (L/C)^1/2 ( L -    , C-  ).    L  C -     ... 
"...." -   ,       ...           .
"            ." -  ""  (100   2)     ...
:
"   .         ." -       __.        .

----------


## ra4ase

-70 /12,     -34. ,     .       -140 ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,     ,    -140    1500 . , , .
> +3,3  - .
>  -43      Ua=600   Ua=3000   . ,  .
> 
>      :-)


,          -140  .  
    -43      . 
    .
  , ..     "",       . 
 . :wink:   :!:

----------


## ialexs

,      ?
http://datagor.ru/amplifiers/tubes/p...magnetron.html

----------


## DARKSTAR

*neorganic*
,      :-) 
   -  . 
_  ""     _  -      ,     .

*ew1mm Gary*
_    -43      .     .
  , ..     ""_
,   ,   ...

----------


## DARKSTAR

*ew1mm Gary*
 PDF!
 - ,   DJVU   ...

      .  -50    .         :       (   +2,2 ... +2,5 )  !
     ,  ,     ""! 
  :      ""  ,    :-)     "".
     .     +3      +1,7 ,      -   .

    ""  . ,  -  .  -     330 .    +3 .
     ?

----------


## DARKSTAR

-  Re    -  ?
      -140   "" :-) ?
  :     ,               .

 .   .

----------


## DARKSTAR

--! !
   .  .    - .
      .     +350   .    .

 . 400  - :
1.   -43   0,85 ,    -   55 .
2.   ""  "/"   .
3.    .

      ""  .

----------


## rv4lk

To DARKSTAR
 ,     ,   .     .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> - ,   DJVU   ...


 ,          ? 
,  ,   .
     - *DJVU*    -140      ,           .
,    ,         .

          -140  DJVU ,  , 
        DJVU   PDF-.  :wink: 
 ,       ,     -140   *PDF*.

,      , UA6AP       2- ,     *DJVU*.
,     , ..   DJVU    ,   PDF.
 ,      !

 , ,  ,        -140,         .
    ,     .
  , ,    -140,    -43,  .

,    , ,     (      /c -140)    :

K "      -140  -140". (47,5 )
http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp3/dw.php?Manual_R140.pdf

    "      -140  -140" (). (16 ) 
http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp3/dw.ph..._sch_part1.pdf

    ""      -140  -140" (). (13,6 ) 
http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp3/dw.ph..._sch_part2.pdf




> :     ,               . 
>  .   .


. ,        / -140. 
    .
    ""      ""     .
  ""   ,    ,   .




> ""  .


  ,       -43,       ?  :x 
   ,   !




> . 
>  =50%  . 
>   100% .


C    /c -140,      .
   ?
 ""    .
  ""      -43. 
       "",    "".

    .
      -140.       .
*  ,   ,       ""!*

       -140   ?
  ?
     -43,    .  
  ,   !    ?




> .


  .
     -140   -43    .




> ,     ,   .     .


,    .




> ""        (R).   -140         -    .             .         ,     . 
>        .   -   - .


,   -   .
    ?

       , 
          -43  -140!!!
*"  ""        (R). 
  -140         -    . 
            . 
        ,     . 
       .
  -   - ".
(RV4LK).*

,          -140,        "      -140  -140.
*     -140.*
   DJVU - DARKSTAR (RU0AUG, ).
(.  )

*    .*
   , , -43  -140,    ,   , 
      -50 (-140).
,    .   .
73!
EW1MM.

----------

> P.S.
>        "   ", ..      .        (-50).


 , ,                  , ..  50    . 
        -140,          .

----------


## DARKSTAR

.   .   -50 .
     1 .     ( ) .
  +350  -   .
   -50 .
    .  .

      .
  .  - .
  ,      41-7 (100, 5)   200 .          :-)
       .  100%  ,   84   .
 .  .
     -  .

       -. 
    -      ,    .




> ? 
>           , ..      ?     ?


    :
1.   - .    ,    .    :-)
2.      ,    .
3.    , ..     (60-100 )    .

----------


## DARKSTAR

,  .
       .   ?
2   .  .     -161    ...
      "     -    .   -     " :-)
       ...

   , 3  .
        -140.    .       ...

----------


## EW1SW

> (   ).


    50 ,       .
  - ,  - .  ,   .  "" .

----------


## ra4ase

50     350. (,   )  :Crazy:

----------


## UB3RBU

350     :Very Happy:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,    ""  ""      ,


-,     .  :wink: 




> ,    . 
>      ,      .


 . 
 -43  -140,  ,  +             .
       ,   -50.
http://exfile.ru/91680
: 1,46 . 
73!

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

,  ...          ?

----------


## DARKSTAR

,     .        7-9   . 
     "" :-)
  2-5 - .

----------

.      .
    "     "    .      .    .
   -140     4.2 .(  )    Gary     0.5  .  -  . 
 .    .    .       0.6666  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.
        ,     .
 ,        -   ,      1,41.   :  :  
   ,    .
 .
     -5.   ...  :wink: 
73!

----------


## ve3kf

> .


,    .   .    11 .           .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,    .   .    11            .


 .      - .
 .     .
 ,    ,     ,     .
 -5  .  :wink: 
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .  .


.          - ,     -  .
**        . 
   ,      -   .
...  .
Experience is the Best Teacher!
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

: DARKSTAR
,   .    -50.
   .
  ,      .   ,   5     .
      ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.      .  :wink: 
, .
    .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

: DARKSTAR
, . 
      (-50)   !

----------


## 85

> ,                     . 
>    -  ?


 .            3-     :Laughing:  
-                  .     / ,      ,   ( ,    , ,   ,  70%  3-   ).      - ,   ,     " ".      50-70% .            ,    ?        ,            .        ... 
       (  ),   66%  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> (  ),   66%  .


,      .  :wink: 
66%  ,   .




> -  -140,     . 
>    . 
>   ,  ,       - 66,6%". 
> 
>   ,         .. 
>          4000 ,       0,65...0,7    400...450 . 
>      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,     ,    ,    ..  1,0    3800 .


     ,         . 
 ,         .. 
       4000 , 
       0,65...0,7    400...450 . 
** 




> - , -43  .


         0,7... 0,8 ,     . 
   .

   .
 .
        0,7...0,8 ?




> 50  700-800 ,     1000           ,      "".


      .
         0.7 .
        0,8  ,    !
   .    .
73!

----------

,  ,   !!!   ,   45!!!

[mod:7f95647213="RU9C  A"] .   1  -    ,   .
   Paint.[/mod:7f95647213]

----------

.
     .
    2.5.

----------


## Llll

> ,  ,   !!!   ,   45!!!


  :!:  
      .   ,       ,       .      ,         .                3,0 -   .

   ,      ,         .

----------

,       .

----------

> ,  ,   !!!


   -  ,       !    :Super:

----------

,   .
        ,      !!!
 :  :

----------


## ve3kf

?   ,        , , .      ,    .

----------


## ve3kf

> ew1mm Gary  ACDS,    *****


  :Very Happy:

----------

> ?   ,        , , .      ,    .


    , ,  . ,  ,   633  69,   .
 ,          ,        ,  ,  !!!!



> ,  ,         .  ,      -   ,    .         .         ,  .. 
> ,     ,      45   .      ,     .  ( )      .    ,    45       
> -     ,   ,       10  .     -      .    , ,    ..?    .        ,     ,       .       , ,  ,      ..        ,     ?


      ,    ,               633   ,      ,         80.
 .  .
 ,      ,   ,            :Very Happy:  
     ,  16   ,     .
       ,        !!!
      !!!

----------

-1  15  5  ,  3    1.5 ,     . 28  -2  200 4  7  .  350,   20  -1  330   1.65,    5500 2.5.
     220  13.6    3000 .      50%    .
  -2   1 (  )
    3   4
        126   .

----------

> ,  ,   !!!   ,   45!!!
> 
> 
>   
>       .   ,       ,       .      ,         .                3,0 -   .
> 
>    ,      ,         .


 ,    .
 ,  ,      ,      -10 10

----------


## ve3kf

> , ,  . ,  ,   633  69,   .
>  ,


   ,   .    ,    ? .    .     ,   ,     ,     ..    315,      .           ,    ?           .        , ,   ..   ,       ,     ,     -  , ,           .  .     ,           ,   ?       .    .  :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> !!!


     100% ?   ,           .   .
         ,     .     ()   ?

----------

> !!!
> 
> 
>      100% ?   ,           .   .
>          ,     .     ()   ?


2-81
   .

----------

!!! !!!

----------

,    .
    4 23=6  
 !!!

----------

75-40 604

----------

1    50

----------


## Llll

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=344991#344991          .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,


    .       ,     .                   .

----------


## Llll

> ,


  :Smile:  ,      . 
     ,     ?       -      http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=344991#344991

----------

,           .              ? 

,  -50 ,      .  ,  ,           .

----------

.
    .
     3   .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    ,  ,  .        .


     .     ,     ?    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,         .


,   -  .
    ,      1       ,   ,  100 .  :wink: 
     ,         .
*    -         ,   .*
,      .
73!

----------

,

----------


## redd

,

----------


## 240

to hatchet.        .    .  .  ..  ..     .

----------


## hatchet

> 


 ,  ,        ,     ,  ,          , ,       :Smile:  .     -       ,         .      ,   ,       ?  ,  ? C       ...

----------


## UB3RBU

*hatchet*

              .
                  .
                        .

----------


## ve3kf

,      ?  ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


     ? ,      ,       ,     .       ,       .

----------


## RU9CA

> ,    , US5IML  .


 !
  : http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=62127  -   .
    -  ,       220  -  .        ,     110 ?
 ""       ,     -  .
  -  -    ?

----------


## RU9CA

> : http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=62127  -   ...


  :Crazy:  
   : http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=450237#450237    /     110-127 .
,       220 .
        1300       220/100 .
       .
-----
    (38 )   .
1 -   ,     !!!   -  . -  200  260 .
2 -    ()  -     . ,   .
3 -       ,    "" -  .
4 -  (  )           ,     ,      ..   .
---
  :
1 -       -  .  U2   -    500    "" -     :Crazy:  
2 - -    -   .      .
---
   " "   .       .
     "" -  ,  ,   2 .   .
        .
500       ,      .

----------


## Llll

> 1- ,    :-    .


    ,      ,       -   .        1,0  (   220 )     +3800 . 
   . 




> -   ,    .


     ,  ?

----------


## Llll

> Llll !


   ?  :Smile: 




> - ??? 
>        ?


 .      1400 ,     .       ()     2,0 .        1400*1,4=1960 ,    .

----------


## RU9CA

> ?


  :  :  
   ,   ,      - , ,   ,     !!!



> .      1400 ,     . ...       1400*1,4=1960 ,    .


. .
 ,     .

*EW1SW* ,  !
    -     ,    .
 ( )       .     :Super:

----------


## RU9CA

!   :Super:  
    ( )     .
:
1 -       ,     -  ,      .   ,   .      .   .   ,    -      ,     -  ,    .
2 -       ,   .       **     -  .    .
  -    **      ,    .
*   2   ,     .        .      .*
 ,      ,  *   ,     .      * .

    :

----------


## RU9CA

> -          (    2-  ).
>      .
>   :     - .


 !
 ...
,    -   .
 -           .         ,      .
       ,  ,       .

----------


## RU9CA

-   ))))
!!!!!
-!!!
     ???

----------


## UA1ANP

*EW1SW*
     , !

  ,        ,   ,       ()  .
    ,  ()  ,    . 
 ,   ,           /2 (   3).
     3    ,    ,     , 3   .       3            /4.
-    , ,      .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,    ,  ,    .        .


      .
      ,       (,    ).
      ,     +  - ,     . :Embarassed:  
 ,      ...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:

----------

@A:

   .     :   ?   /    ? -   ,    .        ,       ?

----------


## R4IMM

tu  :       5,      .  .   ,   /,    .    3 .        ,      .
  tu dl4tnr:     ,     ,   .  ,  .     ,  68 ,   . :  2,2 ,  0,85.  3,  900.  .     ,    - .    60 , .   ,   :

----------


## R4IMM

> ,     ?


       "" 1,3.

----------


## R4IMM

,     .        .      ,      ,     ,   .       ,    ,      ,        .       .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     .        .


         2- .  ,     .        ,    .



> ,    ,      ,


            81-.
   LP    ?

----------


## ve3kf

> 81 ?


,   81    -  .   .       -         .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,      ,     ,   .


   ?

----------


## R4IMM

> ?


    200 ,    1- 3  (  ).              1,5 ,  .

----------


## superHFuser

> 50,     5 ,       29.     29     .


 
http://dl2kq.de/pa/1-4.htm

----------


## R4IMM

""   .    ?

----------


## R4IMM

> -     ϻ


 .    81    ,   .

----------


## R4IMM

> .    81    ,   .
> 
> 
>       -   .
>     ,     .    ,    ..          .


      ,    ,      ,      ?

----------


## R4IMM

> ,      ?
> 
> 
>      .    .     ,   ,, ,, .    ,,  ,,  ,,  ,, ,   ,,,,  .


 ""     ,       ,    ,     ,    ...   ,      ,    (+-50 )

----------

.   - -     ...   -140, -118   ,      .        ,      ,    ,        .           .
 ,     !

----------


## R4IMM

, 100     .         30   ,   .

----------


## dl4tnr

Bay   5867  30     TB3/750

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


http://tubedata.itchurch.org/sheets/030/t/TB3-750.pdf

----------


## RU9CA

2  -   .
  PA    #2
 - ???

----------

> .     ,       ,     .


 imho    ,   ,     ""  .     :




> .  ,     ,    ,    2  .     .  ,     ... :      ,        .


,    , ,  -140     . ,       (-135)  ,      ,      .

----------


## Vytas

> -           ...  
>       ...


http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=270

----------


## RU9CA

> ,  .


 -         .
       )))
     - ...

----------


## AlexanderT

,       .

----------


## RU9CA

> . 
>        ))) 
> ------------------------------------------------------
>   ,       -    ,  .


 .
.
               ,     -      ,   ( -      ).
  ,     ,    ,           .
  -     ,  .   ( 100% )   ,    .

----------


## RU9CA

> -  ,       ()   ...


 ,   .
       ,          .        .
?
        1/2      (  )   1/3   .

----------


## Vytas

> ,       .      190  178 .     - 490 .
>    ,    ...
>      ,    ,  -  120 .
>  ,      .


      .     .   :Smile:

----------


## AlexanderT

110...127 
-------------------------------------------------
-  ?

----------


## AlexanderT

,  ,     .

----------


## AlexanderT

""      ,-       ,        .

----------


## AlexanderT

- -  ,        :Smile:

----------


## Vytas

> .
>     ,          .


  :Very Happy: 
     , , ,        :Very Happy:

----------


## Vytas

> ?


     ,      .   :Very Happy:  
      .        . ?
              ?          , . .        . 
    .  ,    ,      .   ,  ,    ,        ,    .         ,       .  , . 36     ,            ,             .         ,        ,      ,  .       ,      , ..    .
    ,     ,      .          .
    ,               ,   -     . -             .              .             0,5  ,     ,              .  
       127,       127,    63,5.     .            .     127+63,5+63,5=254,   ,              ,    .        ,      .
               .      ,   .
      . ,         .    .       , ..      .        ,   ,            ,     ,   ,   -  .    ,     ?      .    .  .    .   :Smile:

----------


## Vytas

> 127,       127,    63,5.     .            .     127+63,5+63,5=254,   ,              ,    .


         . .. 127+(63,5||63,5)=190  .    230=153()+77(  ).   ..    , ..       ,     . .
,        .  :Smile: 



> ,             .


.   ,       , ..       ,    .

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

> 100%


  ,    - ...

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

TO RU9CA:        -      63,5 ?      ..     -         ,      .

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

> 


   ,       -  .     -   , 380       -1,25 (2 81),       ""  .      0,56,  1300.     -  ,   -  .         .

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

> 380     ?


.

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

> 2/3


,  .    ,  -     0,56 . ,    81     0,7 .  2-   0,72 .

----------


## Vytas

> ,  -     0,56 . ,    81     0,7 .  2-   0,72 .


  ,   ,   ,   . ,    ,  2/3  ,       .    ,     . 


> ,          ?   (560  1.4)  3= 2368.8 =   .     .


M, ,  ,       .    ,  .
    1 .

----------


## ZLK

50-7 100450 0485  ,  :   154 ,    151.   50-20 0184 .     50 300,     54,   51 . ,       ?

----------


## superHFuser

> 3-  220/380.


   ?  ,     .    ?

----------


## superHFuser

> 3   220   ?


    - 3   220 ?    3   380.

----------


## DARKSTAR

-50     127/220 .
         220/380 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -50 (  )  -140. 
>       -50 ??
>    3-  220/380.


_  ._
_    .   140      220 ._ 
_ .        ,  127    220 ,     ,         ,     ._ 
_   ,        220  ._ 

_       220    380.       ,       220   ._ 
_   ()      380._ 

_       ,    127,  220  ,     220,  380.     ._ 
_          / ,     (380)   ._ 

_    380       .      ._ 
_        ,   /       ._ 
_73!_ 
_, 8._

----------

-50,   ,     ,   -50      .
    ,     3380  3220

----------


## CHACK

> .   , " -50", .


,  .   .

  ,      -       220/380.
  -  -50      ""    ,   -50       220/380,       -50.
     -50          , , , .....

----------


## CHACK

,   -50   ,      .       . 
 -50      ,  ,  ,          ......

----------


## RA1APY

> ,     ..   112-10-13,   ,     .    , ,    ,      .. ?


    ,    ,   ****** .  ,           ,     ,     .

----------


## 355

> ,     ..   112-10-13,   ,     .    , ,    ,      .. ?


,      -74   10.

----------


## RA3WDK

Simens ,     ,1,7   ,  7  .
    ( )
  380  440 .  220 . 
  ,        - .. 220  440 .

            6 ( 4406 = 2640 ..  .) ?
    -    ,               ?
       .     2  . 
         800-850  (  1  ) (2500-2600 ).   30%   ,   . (    )
,     .

----------


## UA9AU

> Simens ,     ,1,7   ,  7  .
>     ( )
>   380  440 .  220 . 
>   ,        - .. 220  440 .
> 
>             6 ( 4406 = 2640 ..  .) ?
>     -    ,               ?
>       .     2  . 
>          800-850  (  1  ) (2500-2600 ).   30%   ,   . (    )
> ,     .



440*6=2640   ..   3700,    1-  3300.     380,   3200  2850!   ! :Wink:

----------

